# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Xem online có sub, tải về ko thấy sub!

## pizzabon2015

mình xem phim trên phimdata.com thì có sub, ko có thời gian nhiều nên tải về coi thì sud biến đâu mất, bạn nào có thể giải đáp và chỉ cho mình cách khắc phục được ko?mình xài kmp player!

----------

